# emesene inesistente nei repo?

## KinG-InFeT

xke non riesco ad emergere il pacchetto emesene? ovviamente ho abilitato layman aggiunto sunrise dal subversion ed aggiunto emesene nei pacchetti installabili siccome era un pacchetto mascherato....xke non melo trova proprio?

----------

## ciro64

Io non ho alcun overlay layman e trovo:

```

# eix emesene

* net-im/emesene

     Available versions:  (~)1.0.1

     Homepage:            http://www.emesene.org

     Description:         Platform independent MSN Messenger client written in Python+GTK

```

a te che risultato da il comando eix emesene ?

nel caso non avessi installato eix, puoi fare:

```
# emerge eix && eix-update
```

----------

## KinG-InFeT

nananana io dico al versione 1.5.1 la 1.0.1 [ la stabile ma direi che tanto stabile non [ quindi dico la 1.5.1 >S

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-800931-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

gi' feci :S

----------

## Scen

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> xke non riesco ad emergere il pacchetto emesene? ovviamente ho abilitato layman aggiunto sunrise dal subversion ed aggiunto emesene nei pacchetti installabili siccome era un pacchetto mascherato....xke non melo trova proprio?

 

Forse perchè ti sei dimenticato di aggiungere la riga

```

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

```

al tuo file di configurazione /etc/make.conf, successivamente all'aggiunta del tuo primo overlay (sunrise in sto caso)?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Caro mio, prima di intasare ulteriormente questo forum con le tue richieste (nella quasi totalità dei casi inutili, siccome causate da una tua eccessiva distrazione e pigrizia mentale), meglio se colleghi la rete neurale che si trova dentro la tua scatola cranica  :Razz: 

Con questo chiudo definitivamente (ahhhh la mia bontà mattutina  :Laughing:  ), a buon intenditor poche parole  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ovvio che cellò aggiunta altrimenti no potevo emergere sunrise il problema e che anche dopo  aver settato l'unmask e il key del portage , siccome il pacchetto è masked, cmq melo da maskerato e non ho la possibilità di emergerlo :S

@scen è vero sono pigro e mi scuso per questo... ma ho paura di combinare altri casini :S

----------

## Onip

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> @scen è vero sono pigro e mi scuso per questo... ma ho paura di combinare altri casini :S

 

Non ti devi scusare, ma smettere di esserlo.

Anche in questo caso fai domande, ti si danno risposte e tu non segui i consigli o le richieste e vai per tuo conto.

Di overlay e unmasking c'è pieno il forum...

----------

## ciro64

Puoi dare l'output di

```
 grep emesene /etc/portage/* 
```

ed:

```
# emerge -pv emesene
```

?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

per i comandi no non mi trova niente :S

----------

## ago

perdonatemi..non è la soluzione esplicitamente richiesta...ma io consiglierei:

```
emerge subversion

cd /home/utente

mkdir .emesene

svn co https://emesene.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/emesene/trunk/emesene .emesene 
```

e cosi lo hai installato da svn..poi se vuoi una voce in Applicazioni-->Internet

crei un filedi testo in questo modo:

```
nano /usr/share/applications/emesene.desktop
```

e ci incolli questa roba qui

```
[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=Emesene

Comment=Client MSN scritto in Python

Exec=python /home/nomeutente/.emesene/Controller.py

StartupNotify=false

Terminal=false

Type=Application

Categories=Applications;Network;

Icon=/home/nomeutente/.emesene/themes/default/icon48.png
```

e cosi chiudi la questione... se ti va di aggiornare basta entrare nella cartella dove hai installato emesene e dare un semplice comando..quindi avrai una cosa del tipo:

```
cd /home/utente/.emesene

svn up
```

ricorda di fare il tutto da superutente  :Wink: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

no ragazzi ho dato un revdep-rebuild e riemerso layman ...aggiunto sunrise ed unmaskerato emesene ora si è installato ...quindi risolso...ma nn sò come :S cmq grazie per le info

----------

## ago

abbi almeno la bontà di scrivere "RISOLTO" nel topic!  :Confused: 

----------

